# male or female blue dolphin?



## kanklebiter (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if this is male or female i tried venting but could not tell.


http://imgur.com/pnY6jpR

 and


http://imgur.com/akOpbbu

 and


http://imgur.com/JfWj9KC


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The longer trailing fins might mean male, the anal fin seems kinda long. They are not easy to sex.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I've found that males sometimes show more black in their ventral and anal fins, and females seem to have a more rounded trailing edge of their anal fin


----------

